# Sticky  RESOURCE: Cutting/Self Injury



## TruSeeker777

Since so many of us struggle with this, I wanted to have some sort of resource available.

Lysamena Project on Self-Injury: Christian Self-Injury Resources

Cutting


Help for parents of cutters/self injurers

Parenting


----------



## Crusader Rabbit

Here's one I found of Self-Injury, seems like a pretty good one.

http://www.palace.net/~llama/psych/injury.html

You could likely ignore the ads :lol


----------



## Anxiety75

I just read an article on self-injury in a magazine. It is going to have another part two next month. I will provide some info. I can't copy word for word but I'm sure I can share some points.


----------



## saint liebowitz

You know I really don't know if I fall into the cutting category, sort of think I don't but maybe have alot of feelings that would have been the same as those that do at one time... and still some lingering ones.

But however, I never really gave into it, and in fact found one thing utterly facinating that it turned into. Namely, Butchery.

heh. Sounds creepy yeah? Well, butchery is SO cool.

I also knew this girl whom perhaps was similar but instead got into the theatre of anatomy... drawings of human beings being cut open during surgery or after death, usually in the middle ages. Also very cool.

Anyway, just throwing that out there in case anyone has enjoyment of cutting flesh or just a fascination at looking at it and want to turn that towards something other than... yourself.


----------



## IAM

i used to cut myself when i was 15. It started it out as seeing my friend carve a guy's initials in her arm with i don't remember what she used. I followed suit and took a pair of scissor's to my lower leg and in big carved the guy I liked initials in my leg.. i can still see the scar 14 yrs later ... anyway... 

That was the first time and then i just remember being enraptured by the idea of being able to take pain and once when i was drunk asked a guy to hold his lit cig on my hand and i let him keep it there for quite a while...

I eventually started cutting myself with razors, and other sharp objects when i was under intense emotional turmoil but also to do random things like carve the initials of Jim morrison my fav artist at the time in my thigh. 

I eventually became conscious of no longer wanting to do that anymore and tried to instead express my emotions through writing.. it eventually worked and I quit the habit, after relapsing several times... I would nevertheless recommend to other to try on their own and also to go see a therapist as it can be helpful. 

just thought i would share that... 

and thank you for posting the links,,


----------



## alex911

http://www.christianitytoday.com/iyf/2004/novdec/1.52.html <broken link. should be removed.


----------



## TruSeeker777

alex911 said:


> http://www.christianitytoday.com/iyf/2004/novdec/1.52.html <broken link. should be removed.


Here's an updated link:
http://www.christianitytoday.com/iyf/truelifestories/ithappenedtome/ifeltdeadinside.html?start=1


----------



## Aries33

bit outdated dont u think


----------



## Zerix

I had a dream that I cut myself, down the wrist, left one... I woke up, and it's as if there was an actual line there that I could see.... creepiest thing to ever happen to me, and makes me wanna try it once...


----------



## winesipides

*...*

i watched a snail crawl along the edge of a straight razor. that's my dream; that's my nightmare. crawling, slithering, along the edge of a straight razor... and surviving. :yes


----------



## jeffhughes192

I cut myself when I was 15 years old because my girlfriend did it and I was drunk, I wanted to prove to her how stupid it was (not the best idea) but it happened and I'm left with the scars.

The other night I drank way too much red wine and it all hit me at once and my girlfriend (new girlfriend) had to look after me and I didn't understand why she was so upset I felt she didnt want to be with me (not just for that night but entirely) I ended up cutting my throat and now she wont see me till the scars have healed. She says she's seen a complete different side of me.

We've been going out for about 5 months, I rarely drink and I'm never going to drink like that again. How else can I make it up to her?

I know this is under spiritual help but I just seen this thread.


----------



## Kevin001

Another good link: http://www.freebiblestudyguides.org/bible-answers/self-injury-understanding-overcoming.htm


----------

